# Beaver Pelts



## Roughrider (Apr 12, 2005)

I only have a couple of windows when I can do some beaver trapping. A week in October and week around Thankgiving, over Christmas, and in March. My question is will the beaver have begun to prime up by October? Will there be a big difference in the appearance of the fur or would someone with an untrained eye not be able to tell the difference? I live in northern ND and all of the water I will be trapping is still (not moving). I am afraid that if I wait to trap until December or March the ice will be so thick that I won't be able to get through. I am not going to sell the furs but I will probably tan them and use as decoration, or something, so I still want them to look good. Thanks for the help fellas.


----------



## Snareman (May 24, 2005)

For "decorative" purposes, it may just do, but seriously, I would wait until December. Yes, the ice will be thicker, but you could still chop through with a chisel or use a powersaw with a longer bar. The fur quality will be much better... not as good as late January, as larger beaver take longer time to prime up, but the fur will be thicker more fuller. It's hard not to rub one's fingers through a fine pelt and the thinner October fur won't be as impressive. Trap some in both October and December, then compare the difference. Beaver are easy to trap or snare, so you shouldn't have any problems.

Good Luck,

Snareman


----------



## adokken (Jan 28, 2003)

You can also trap or snare beaver in March as often up where we live in Northern ND they do come out through the ice and there are some nice pelts.


----------



## Trapper62 (Mar 3, 2003)

Roughrider, where in Norther ND are you at exactly, I am in the Turtle Mountains.

If you want nice fur but do not want to fight the ice, plan to hit the beaver at first open water in the spring. The window of opportunity is short before the hide takes a major dump, sun bleach, bite marks, etc., but you can get some real nice fur. I usually hit the spring beaver once there is about 10 feet of open water on the edges of our lakes.

Good Luck!


----------



## Roughrider (Apr 12, 2005)

Trapper62, I am from Cavalier county, but a lot of my trapping is done in Walsh county and the Pembina Hills. I am recently married and my wifes parents are in Ransom county. They have a good number of coyotes so I might trap for a week, or so, down there.


----------



## tbercier (Mar 4, 2005)

ya i would wait until december, way better pelts than october. march is really awesome too once that ice starts pushing away from shore. i'm in the turtle mountains too.


----------

